# BAD DIGESTION WHEN I SMOKE?



## Punk (Feb 6, 2015)

Ok, I'm in my 30s and have smoked since,,forever. 

I've had a series of digestion issues ranging from constipation and being gassy primarily. The gas would be so bad at times, I wanted to call 911. It would get trapped and not pass. I even had a colonoscopy and endoscopy recently which revealed nothing. 

I grow my own shit. Long story short, I had two phenos from a strain that had significant differences in potency...I mistakenly took clones from the less potent pheno and when I reverted to smoking the weaker stuff, my digestion seemed to come back to normal...ie, my stools were solid, and no middle of the night gas attacks.

Not thinking of a connection to the weed and digestion, I start a new strain and this stuff is way more powerful. I start smoking *that* shit and now I'm back to having these issues again...in particular, the gassyness. My stools come out shredded. 

I'm back to smoking my leftovers from the previous harvest and have been doing so for just one day now. I'll report as things go. I keep a high fiber diet, per doctor's orders. That seems to keep the gas from building up to the point of being ambulatory. 

Anybody else have these issues? I'm basically describing IBS here.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 6, 2015)

I've been diagnosed with crohns, also mid 30's and been smoking for 15+ years. I have very similar symptoms to what you are describing. I usually get woken up around 2-3am with them, pain, gas and bloating, it wont go away until i get out of bed and stand up/stretch out, then i can feel everything start moving again. Sometimes it lasts for hours until i start feeling relief. I've never attributed any of it to what I'm smoking, although now that you bring it up I'm going to try to be more conscious of the correlation ( hopefully there is none..finger crossed). Mostly I found modifying my diet and watching when i eat in relation to certain activities keeps it manageable for me.

I have noticed since I've been dabbing more lately i don't have as many issues as when smoking flower. There are a couple threads about a possible link between excessive smoking and digestive problems. One type of the cannabinoid receptors are found in our digestive tract, and it's thought that the cannabinoids from smoking mess with the natural cannabinoid production in the digestive tract wreaking havoc on our system. I have to do more research into the subject, might be something worth looking into on your end too. God luck , hopefully we can get some relief.


----------



## Punk (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes,
Hard to sleep a full night with that. It's either really bad, or really really bad. I think sometimes I have enough gas to break away from Earth's gravity...and yeah, about 3 am is when it hits when your body wakes your mind...a never ending cycle. 

I've also read that there's a condition where the food passes too quickly through the small intestine..not allowing it to break down as it should. As the food then passes to the large intestine, it ferments and causes the gas issues, which in turn cause the irregularity. My theory is that cannabis smoking may be causing this accelerated digestion. 

I do smoke a lot of grass..over a gram a day at least. But, I think that might be coming to an end if my theory stands. When I look at the calender and trace back the dates to when I was stuck smoking my barely get you high weed, (due to late flowering inter-sexing) and when I switched back to the resinous stuff, it all correlates to my digestive trouble.


----------



## Skylor (Feb 13, 2015)

I would invest in a vaporizer and for sure see a doctor--if U got insurance...smoking might just be the trigger for whatever that is wrong with you, there might be more to this and smoking bud just makes it noticeable 

I had acid reflux and smoking made my throat sore but it was the extra acid my body was making that caused my throat to feel raw, smoking just help made it noticeable to me


----------



## Doobius1 (Feb 13, 2015)

I had similar issues until I changed my eating habits. I follow the Gracie Diet about 80%. Changed my life. Its not so much what you eat but all about the COMBINATIONS of food. 
Combining starches is a big one for me. Guaranteed shits. Only one starch per meal and exercise daily. I do yoga


----------



## Doobius1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Following the Gracie Diet diet stopped my acid reflux. I almost choked to death in my sleep a couple times before I changed my diet. Its been over a year. Im 51 and in best shape of my life.


----------



## Skylor (Feb 13, 2015)

The food we eat is fuel for our bodies....sleep and diet play a large role in how we feel each day..and diet also means all the drugs we take each day...least to me it does

Only thing I've haven't tried is breathing extra oxygen..in Japan that is a big hit


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 13, 2015)

Doobius1 said:


> Following the Gracie Diet diet stopped my acid reflux. I almost choked to death in my sleep a couple times before I changed my diet. Its been over a year. Im 51 and in best shape of my life.


This awesome, thanks for the tip
http://graciediet.com/food-groups/


----------



## ataxia (Apr 26, 2015)

I feel your pain "literally".... It does sound a bit like Ibs but I think maybe the only correlation to smoking is that one strain is working on your nerves/belly adversely

Obviously Ibs is a stress and anxiety related issues.... First things first..... You have a lot of these gastro issues and the GI dr saw nothing..... You say you suffer from excessive gas... Stress causes anxiety ridden people to swallow air (unknowingly sometimes) ..... Your situation as well as one of the other posters is exact to mine.
Im typing this after being woken by the same stomach pain.LET ME SAY ONE THING..... It happens daily to me...... I did see those symptoms disappear after stopping smoking for a month or so..... I just wasn't waking up having to feel the need..able to sleep much longer


Let's not forget Mj interrupts our sleep patterns.... I think many of us forget that... And while cannabis always feels right. My hypothesis is that in people like you and I suffer from anxiety or stress related symptoms with Mj causing some of i d..... Directly or indirectly .... I'm not telling you that stopping or slowing down would help.... But it doesn't hurt to try and hit the reset button every so often


----------

